# Danke im Vorraus



## jack-the-ripper (6 Jan. 2008)

Ich weiß, ist nur mal wieder so ne "Meine Ex"-Seite. Wäre trotzdem nett, wenn ihr mal den Link benutzt!

***LINK ENTFERNT***


----------



## AMUN (6 Jan. 2008)

Ich bin es echt leid immer diese Posts zu löschen... es geht dabei doch nur um möglichst viele klicks zu bekommen und so den Geldbeutel zu füllen 

Wer nicht eigene Seiten verlinkt bekommt demnächst ärger 


Grez
Amun


----------

